# Can I get fired for this? Need advice



## dejesus (Mar 26, 2017)

I work for a large food manufacturer her in Texas. 2 months ago, I didn't get enough hours on my check. That meant that I was $70 short on my check. I needed the extra money for bills and I was telling my boss during our smoke break. He told me that if I gave him oral sex, he would spot me the rest of the money. I had never done anything like that before but I really needed the money. I gave him what he wanted and he gave me the money. That opened a can of worms because my hours have been getting shorter and I have to give him more and more blow jobs just to make ends meet. This past week, I only got 22 hours which meant that I needed to give him 3 blow jobs just to get my normal paycheck. I'm not gay or confused, I'm just trying to make ends meet. My wife doesn't know and I don't want her to worry or feel pressure since she isn't working. My question is if I should take this to HR? I know he would get in trouble but I don't want to lose my job since I've been doing this. I think he has been deliberately giving me less hours so he can get more blow jobs. I don't want to lose my job but I feel like I'm getting used. He's threatened to tell my wife if I stop so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

:surprise:

Time to find a new job. IMMEDIATELY.

Additional advice:
If your entire family budget is thrown off by $70, causing you to become a male prostitue, it is probably time to stop smoking.


----------



## dejesus (Mar 26, 2017)

It's just me, my wife, and our daughters. I'm the only one working so such a little amount of money can make a big difference. I'm already looking for a new job but no luck so far.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Sure you did.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Get a VAR (voice activated recorder), hide it on your person. Then talk to him about you needing more hours and him wanting bj's from you and cutting your hours for that.

Don't tell him you have the VAR of course. Then make a few copies of the recording. Then go see a lawyer and sue your employer for sexual harassment at work. Ask for millions.

The lawyer will tell you want to say to HR, etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I know a guy how owned several restaurants. He bragged to me that he used to do this with the waitresses. He only hired good looking single mothers because he knew that they were desperate and he could basically threaten to not give them the hours to earn enough to support their children.

He was a wealthy SOB who thought it was funny.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dejesus said:


> It's just me, my wife, and our daughters. I'm the only one working so such a little amount of money can make a big difference. I'm already looking for a new job but no luck so far.


OH, and you wife needs to get a job too ASAP so you can stop with the bj's.


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

Is this for REAL?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 23, 2017)

You can get fired for not reporting it in most states.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Sorry, calling BS on this one.



Edit: just noticed he is already banned.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I know a guy how owned several restaurants. He bragged to me that he used to do this with the waitresses. He only hired good looking single mothers because he knew that they were desperate and he could basically threaten to not give them the hours to earn enough to support their children.
> 
> He was a wealthy SOB who thought it was funny.


Men like this piss me off. I have encountered a few like this in my life. Fortunately, they all ended up getting screwed one way or another by their "actions".

I would encourage the waitresses to carry a VAR and sue his ass to oblivion.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

dejesus said:


> I'm just trying to make ends meet.


So's your boss. :grin2:

Could be good material for a new episode of "Undercover Boss".


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

This can't be real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

hifromme67 said:


> This can't be real


Why can't it be real? This kind of thing does happen. As I posted above, I know a guy who used to do this kind of thing.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Why can't it be real? This kind of thing does happen. As I posted above, I know a guy who used to do this kind of thing.


Was he the giver or the receiver?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

stixx said:


> Was he the giver or the receiver?


Why would that matter? There are plenty of men who will take a bj from anyone they can get it from.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Why would that matter? There are plenty of men who will take a bj from anyone they can get it from.


Gay men perhaps but straight guys? I'm thinking no way. 

And for a straight guy to go around blowing his boss for a few extra bucks while he's got a loving wife at home? I'm thinking unemployment might be a better option.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

stixx said:


> Was he the giver or the receiver?


In the last year or so there was a sexual harassment law suit won by some men. They were employees of a deli/restaurant. The men who owned the establishment were gay. The owners would get their straight male employees in situations like lock them in the freezer and demand bj's from them. 

The employees, the straight guys, won the sexual harassment suit.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

I guess it happens.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> Men like this piss me off. I have encountered a few like this in my life. Fortunately, they all ended up getting screwed one way or another by their "actions".
> 
> I would encourage the waitresses to carry a VAR and sue his ass to oblivion.


This was in the 1960's. There were no VARs. And there were no laws against what this guy did. It was actually pretty common in those days.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

stixx said:


> Was he the giver or the receiver?


*Or better known as "the poker" or "the choker!"

Frankly, if you were to turn this in to HR, both you and your boss would be fired post haste!

Get a job at another company and only then consult with a personal injury legal counsel for litigatory strategy!*


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> This was in the 1960's. There were no VARs. And there were no laws against what this guy did. It was actually pretty common in those days.


Oh, I thought this was more recent-sorry!

My mom has told me what it was like for a woman in the 50's - 60's. I'm so glad things have changed (evolved) from that era.


----------

